# The Dreaded Trunk Monkey



## Silat Student (Jun 1, 2005)

Just got back from Georgia and one of my relatives showed me this site: www.trunkmonkeyad.com if you watch nothing else watch #4 but they're funnier if viewed in sequence.


----------



## Rynocerous (Jun 1, 2005)

seen them on stupidvideos.com, very funny though...


Ryno


----------

